# Police clearance from SA



## lykos (May 14, 2014)

I am a UK citizen, currently in the UK with my SA spouse. We wish to return to SA and I now want to apply here for PR in SA. I can get police clearance easily enough here in the UK, but since I have been in SA on some TRPs in the past decade, do I also need to obtain a PCC from SA, and if so, how can I do this? Any definitive answers or suggestions please? Thanks.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

It is a standard application at any police station. There are sometimes other places you can go, such as Home, however be careful: sometimes these are not accepted by Home Affairs.

We generally force all those even remotely possibly needing police clearances to do so every 6 months in case they ever need them.

Under the current regulations, you are still allowed to apply using a letter promising that you will submit this police clearance within 6 months.


----------



## noriki (Jul 14, 2014)

yes you will need SA PCC you have to go to SA embassy in London and they will take your finger prints and PCC form and you will sent it to Pretoria they will give you the address after they stamp it 
good luck


----------

